# File Handling File einlesen / verändern und als Objekt speichern



## Snaker (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Java Problem und zwar mit Filehandling.

Beschreibung:
Ich lese ein File mit INputstrem/BufferedStream in einen String ein. Nun lösche ich ein paar Zeichen im String und möchte das File speichern. Jedoch nicht auf der Festplatte sondern als File Objekt (also keine temporäre Seicherung auf der HDD). D.H schlussendlich will ich ein File Objekt mit den Veränderten Daten haben ohne das ich die Veränderten Daten zuerst auf der Harddisk zwischenspeicher. Ist dies Möglich? Wenn ja was für Output Streams mus ich nehmen'?

Herzlichen Dank für jegliche Antworten / Ansätze

Gruss
Snaker


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ein File Objekt ist IMHO immer nur ein Handle für eine existierende (oder auch nicht) Daten/Verzeichnis.Somit hat das File Objekt direkt keinen "Inhalt", denn den bekommst du mittels des FileHandles in Zusammenhang mit einem InputStream der das File-Handle verwendet um die "richtige" Ressource im Filesytem zu finden. Weshalb hälst du also nicht einfach deinen String(Buffer) im Speicher machst dort die Änderungen und schreibst das ganze dann später bei gegebener Zeit auf die Platte?

Gruß Tom


----------

